# Manistee River Guide



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Hello, I am looking for recommendations for a Manistee River Guide.
Looking to do an early October trip for Salmon/Steehead

Any input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jwheelfan03 (Jun 9, 2011)

Downrod said:


> Hello, I am looking for recommendations for a Manistee River Guide.
> Looking to do an early October trip for Salmon/Steehead
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated


PM sent


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Here are 2 of the best.

http://riversidecharters.com/

http://www.troutscout.com/


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

A


Downrod said:


> Hello, I am looking for recommendations for a Manistee River Guide.
> Looking to do an early October trip for Salmon/Steehead
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated


another limit guide service


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Larry and RJ at premier angling guide service would be my recommendation. Those mentioned are also great choices.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

http://hawkinsoutfitters.com/


----------



## NEO (Nov 8, 2000)

Downrod said:


> Hello, I am looking for recommendations for a Manistee River Guide.
> Looking to do an early October trip for Salmon/Steehead
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated


D-Loop Outfitters in Wellston. Can't go wrong with Brent B as your guide.
https://www.dloopoutfitters.com/


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> Here are 2 of the best.
> 
> http://riversidecharters.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

My recommendation for the Big Manistee for salmon(starting to wind down) and steelhead (soon to come) is Capt. Doug Samsal---I've been fishing with him for almost 30 years and have had some of the most memorable days fishing with him (231-668-2894)--He and his son also guide for smallies, walleyes and muskie on LSC---both guys REALY do their homework and will put you on fish downstate too.


----------



## JC4701 (Nov 6, 2018)

Fished with Riverside and Steelhead Hunter (troutscout) both twice. I would highly recommend Lance and Nate with Steelhead Hunter. Better equipment, more aggressive than Riverside.

I agree with both comments about Premier Angling. Larry has swore at me more than once as I passed him, thinks he owns the river. Complete a-hole in the parking lot. Doesn't match the "godly man" on this website. RJ is always speeding by too fast. They don't respect other anglers on the river.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

JC4701 said:


> Fished with Riverside and Steelhead Hunter (troutscout) both twice. I would highly recommend Lance and Nate with Steelhead Hunter. Better equipment, more aggressive than Riverside.
> 
> I agree with both comments about Premier Angling. Larry has swore at me more than once as I passed him, thinks he owns the river. Complete a-hole in the parking lot. Doesn't match the "godly man" on this website. RJ is always speeding by too fast. They don't respect other anglers on the river.


I have had the same encounters with Larry and Rj.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Try Mark Chmura, pier pressure charter service. Anyone who has won over 50, yes 50 salmon tournaments gets my attention. Yes he runs a river charter last I knew.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

JC4701 said:


> Fished with Riverside and Steelhead Hunter (troutscout) both twice. I would highly recommend Lance and Nate with Steelhead Hunter. Better equipment, more aggressive than Riverside.
> 
> I agree with both comments about Premier Angling. Larry has swore at me more than once as I passed him, thinks he owns the river. Complete a-hole in the parking lot. Doesn't match the "godly man" on this website. RJ is always speeding by too fast. They don't respect other anglers on the river.


Is RJ a younger fella? Must be that dude, I only fish the big man about 12 times a year and it seems like I’ve had issues in the past with him. Several times.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If I had an issue with a guide service, I would pointedly reach out to the Owner of the business, and try to work it out with them. Maybe they've got a Guide who isn't aligned with the Owner's business principles, but the Owner just don't know. Maybe it would make no difference. But it is always best to give these things the light of day, in the correct way. Posting on a busy internet site works, but might not be the best way to address a concern. These guys make their living by taking people fishing, and a good search that turns of negative information can _*really*_ hurt a small business.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

nighttime said:


> Is RJ a younger fella? Must be that dude, I only fish the big man about 12 times a year and it seems like I’ve had issues in the past with him. Several times.


That’s the fella!!!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Fishndude said:


> If I had an issue with a guide service, I would pointedly reach out to the Owner of the business, and try to work it out with them. Maybe they've got a Guide who isn't aligned with the Owner's business principles, but the Owner just don't know. Maybe it would make no difference. But it is always best to give these things the light of day, in the correct way. Posting on a busy internet site works, but might not be the best way to address a concern. These guys make their living by taking people fishing, and a good search that turns of negative information can _*really*_ hurt a small business.


It was simply a question and a response and a light response at that. I’m not calling to tell on the guy and won’t waste my time to do so. Larry will be fine considering he’s a well established and reputable guide service, something that’s not done overnight. Experience pays dividends, the same can be said about respect. Best thing about mistakes is learning from them. Honestly wish the dude good luck and maybe he figures it out and if not karma will take care it. Please save your scolding for something worthy cause I’m over it and have moved on.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Ok guys, since there is so much bashing for whatever reason, I felt inclined to share this with Larry whom does not have an account here with over 1500 views. I will share his response, but first, my input:

I first met him at a tackle shop mannnnnny years ago. I struggled that day and mentioned it to the owner of the shop. Larry was in there, overheard, and took the time out of his day to help me (a total stranger at that time) with rigging and a couple of items I needed, instead of walking by and going home after his day on the river. Next day, I hooked a few fish. Pretty cool. Since then I without a joke have watched him do that with either rigging, or even curing eggs for at least a dozen other strangers at that same shop.... From there, we grew a friendship, and I can honestly say he’s one of the better people I’ve ever encountered in my life. (For those speculating - when my buddy’s grandfather died, another buddy of our’s and I did in fact hire Larry for one day to help lift our buddy’s spirits about 6 years later. Larry has never seen another penny from me) Is he blunt? Yep. Is he protective of his clients’ safety? Yep. Should he not be when you motor by throwing a wake at his boat with perhaps a young child, or an elderly gentleman on board who can no longer walk the banks?????

Is he supportive of claims of his guides treating others wrong? Never. He would like a phone call or text at the time of the incident if and when it happens. I do know rj, and all I can say is these accusations shock me, and Larry felt the same. (Keep in mind there are at least 4 “young fellas” I know of guiding the manistee right now. Some have US forest permits, some do not.)

I can say, I know the dude, I’m friends with him, I talked to him tonight, and he was literally emotionally hurt with the “ungodly” comment that was made- as he is a man of faith.

Anything further can be handled in phone calls or texts with Larry. As previously mentioned, this thread has 1500+ views. This is Larry’s livelihood and business he has built up for about 2 decades. Larry’s response as he asked me to post on his behalf as follows:

“Wow, is this a fishing forum or a bash site? First of all, there are two sides to every story. I have been guiding full time for 19 years now doing over 200 days a year, plus what RJ runs. If I ran my business the way you guys are making it sound, I don’t believe I would still be around. I have about a 90% rebooking rate from one year to the next, and to me that sounds pretty reputable. As far as the swearing at you goes - I don’t think so! But, if you do operate your boat in a manner that may jeopardize the safety of somebody that is in my boat - yeah I may, or more than likely probably have let you know about my feelings on that. Furthermore if you have a problem with me, my guides, or my business, I can be reached at 231-510-5862. As far as the angler looking for a guide service on the manistee, all of the above are good choices. Good luck and tight lines.”


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"(troutscout) both twice. I would highly recommend Lance and Nate with Steelhead Hunter. Better equipment, more aggressive than Riverside."

For sure Trout Scout is more aggressive. I had to crash stop my Four Winns in front of the harbor once as he was running big boards through the pack and was not about to give way to any body who dared challenge him. On the wrong day that would have lead to a confrontation with a pair of wire cutters.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

I’ve had good days with Mike Tilmann out of Manistee.


----------



## gotskunked (Nov 4, 2009)

I have never fished with Mike Tilmann from Tilmann outfitters, but have stayed at his cabin rental a few times. I can speak to his character and say he has always treated us very well and while we fished on our own he has stayed in contact while we are out fishing trying to help when we were struggling. He has always been very good to us.


----------

